# Mountain View Corridor impacts on Lee Kay???



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure if anyone is following the Mountain View Corridor proposals, but the 7200 W. proposal seems that it would affect the Lee Kay training grounds. I can't see them allowing shooting on the west side if the freeway goes in there. Anyone else following this proposal?


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a link to the .pdf file showing the alignment of the far west proposal:

http://www.udot.utah.gov/mountainview/d ... LowRes.pdf

Here is a link to the more popular choice - the east side alignment:

http://www.udot.utah.gov/mountainview/d ... LowRes.pdf


----------

